

Mobclix owes thousands to indie app developers - rbchv

Just when I thought I was the exception, it seems a lot of indie developers are fighting to get their payments from Mobclix.<p>This has been going on for months.<p>Some revealing links:<p>This forum thread started June 2012 and is still quite active:
http://iphonedevsdk.com/forum/business-legal-app-store/105160-mobclix-payments-so-late-this-month.html<p>A class action suit. Almost $100k is owed just to the people who have commented:
http://www.iwebss.com/iphone-ipad/478-class-action-suit-possible-against-mobclix-not-paying-indie-developers<p>http://www.imgrind.com/mobclix-not-paying-app-developers-allegedly/
======
rbchv
Clickable links:

[http://iphonedevsdk.com/forum/business-legal-app-
store/10516...](http://iphonedevsdk.com/forum/business-legal-app-
store/105160-mobclix-payments-so-late-this-month.html)

[http://www.iwebss.com/iphone-ipad/478-class-action-suit-
poss...](http://www.iwebss.com/iphone-ipad/478-class-action-suit-possible-
against-mobclix-not-paying-indie-developers)

[http://www.imgrind.com/mobclix-not-paying-app-developers-
all...](http://www.imgrind.com/mobclix-not-paying-app-developers-allegedly/)

